# Hunt club around middle GA



## LambertFishing14 (Mar 16, 2011)

hows it goin, im looking for a hunt club for deer, turkey, and ducks if possible. i live in forsyth county and am willing to drive an hour maybe two if lodging, lmk... thanks, Peyton


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have 3 slots in Dooly County. QDM 8 pt or better 17 inch min. 1,500 per member includes lease fees, house utilities and food plots if all slots are filled. No turkey rights. Contact Robbie 321-231-4354


----------



## mossberg500 (Apr 7, 2011)

we have 2 spots in wrightsville ga in johnson county. 1300 acres @ $650 per member. children can hunt under parent until age of 18. we have members from forsyth co. plenty of turkey and deer and some guys shoot ducks at the beaver dam. call jesse if interested / 404-557-3039


----------



## servicetech88 (Jun 1, 2011)

We have a 500 acre club 2 miles from Talbotton, Ga that has 4-5 openings. If we get the slots filled, the dues will be $400. Please call David for more details 1-678-925-9303 or call Chance 1-706-617-4272 if no answer from David.


----------



## BIGTEN (Jun 2, 2011)

*Openings*

Pm sent


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jun 15, 2011)

i have a couple of spots open in jones county we are just 13 miles outside of monticello. are clud boards ceder creek give me a call if you would like to see the land my number is 4042752634 thanks ,keith


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Jun 28, 2011)

Check our club out at www.buckridgehuntclub.com 

we are located in Burke County GA near Waynesboro.  We are a quality deer managment hunting club.  Last season alone, we harvested 5 good bucks ranging 129, 131, and 133 inches all three 10 points and two 8 points that scored 109 and 108.

Our dues are $750.00  Call me or email me if you are interested:


706-564-7142
buckridgehuntclub@gmail.com

Regards,

Ernest
Club President

PS:  I hope to have the website updated with last years harvest records.  you can get a preview on hightechredneck.com


----------



## westbrook (Jul 4, 2011)

I have club in Washington Co. Deer, Ducks, Hogs and everything else. Have campground. Call 478-552-8811


----------

